

How Y Combinator “ruined” my startup - iwonagr
http://supear.co/2014/10/15/how-y-combinator-ruined-my-start-up/

======
pedalpete
This appears more linkbait than anything. Ycombinator had nothing to do with
your start-up. They didn't ruin it, you likely never had it already. You never
had a Founders agreement, or anything concrete with the two people you were
calling "technical cofounders". You never even applied to YC, so how could it
have been responsible for ruining your startup?

If you really feel your startup is ruined by these events, I'd argue you never
had a startup, you just had an idea you were working on, and gave up on too
easily.

------
ak310i
i thought u were going to say that your other two co-founders took your idea
and continued working on it without you! certainly hope that is not the case!

